# Where to place formic acid pads in TB?



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have some new formic pads that seemingly just entered the market, basically pads wrapped in paper that you leave right inside the hive for 7 days- but can leave in indefinitely as after 7 days they aren't viable.
For langs you place two pads lying flat, above the frames of the bottom brood box. Doesn't matter how many boxes above- if any. 2 per hive- above bottom box.

Now with the TB, there is nowhere to place above of course. And air circulation isn't a good in the TB, with no big bottom entry and they have basically filled all spaces between bars with propolis.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Doesn't treatment free and topbar hives go hand in hand? Aren't you dragging the chemical blasemy of commercial beekeeping into the world of natural beekeeping?


----------



## Dirtslinger2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Very possibly. As a lang beekeeper for many years I am hesitant to just stand back and wait for a miracle.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Dirtslinger2 said:


> I have some new formic pads that seemingly just entered the market, basically pads wrapped in paper that you leave right inside the hive for 7 days- but can leave in indefinitely as after 7 days they aren't viable.
> For langs you place two pads lying flat, above the frames of the bottom brood box. Doesn't matter how many boxes above- if any. 2 per hive- above bottom box.
> 
> Now with the TB, there is nowhere to place above of course. And air circulation isn't a good in the TB, with no big bottom entry and they have basically filled all spaces between bars with propolis.
> ...


Where did you find these pads? Seems to me that you could just place them on the bottom board or wire of the top bar hive. Again, who sells them?


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

hes talking about Mite away quick strips - MAQS - been on the market in the US for a year or two now. For TBH, if you are going to use MAQS, try removing a bar or two and respacing the bars with comb just enough to allow vapors to get down into the TBH - its only 7 days and you may have to scrape of some propolis to slide everything back together, but thats your best bet as Formic acid vapor is heavy, so if you place on bottom board, vapors will just fall and you will get less efficacy on the product.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry, I was thinking that you were talking about oxalic acid, not formic acid.
Vaporizer for Oxalic Acid from Heilyser Technology Sidney, BC - Canada

I wrote to the Heilyser Tech … http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/vaporizer.html … and asked them to send me the dimensions of the JB 200 vaporizer , length, width, and height, and any other information that is relevant to the size of entrance it might fit into.


Here are the dimensions of the JB200 that they sent me:

Length = 3 ½ with handle 11 inches / 9cm – 30 cm
Width = 2 ½ inch / 6 cm
Height = ½ inch / 1.3 cm


----------



## Noahsoak (May 12, 2014)

Dirtslinger2 said:


> I have some new formic pads that seemingly just entered the market, basically pads wrapped in paper that you leave right inside the hive for 7 days- but can leave in indefinitely as after 7 days they aren't viable.
> For langs you place two pads lying flat, above the frames of the bottom brood box. Doesn't matter how many boxes above- if any. 2 per hive- above bottom box.
> 
> Now with the TB, there is nowhere to place above of course. And air circulation isn't a good in the TB, with no big bottom entry and they have basically filled all spaces between bars with propolis.
> ...


I am wanting to treat my tbh as well. I bought mite away strips, am being told by co. Not to use in tbh.
I'm thinking if I opened up my bars and all entrances if I could use.

How did it work for you? Thnx.


----------



## Jim7310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I used MAQS last year with good results in my top bar hives. I hung the strips from an empty bar in the brood nest and made no other changes to the hive. I did use the "one strip" treatment option just to be safe.


----------

